# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  انا خاطبة بس بحب واحد تاني

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم










وصلت الى زاوية (قُلوبٌ حَائرةٌ نُهديها الأمَل) رسالة من الأخت (زائر) تطرح فيها مشكلتها مع خطيبها الذي أُكرهت عليه وهي في الأساس تُحب شابا غيره ، ووصلت ايضا رسالة اخرى مشابهه للسياق من العضو (MODY ANAR) يتحدّث فيها عن زواج حبيبته من شابّ غيره مُكرهة ايضا ..

لنتابع نص الرسالتين ولنناقش ما جاء فيهما ..







الرسالة الأولى : المرسل: (زائرة)

مرحبا يا جماعة ..
انا قصتي اني حبيت شخص 4 سنين حبينا بعض للجنون وكانو كتير ناس يحسدونا عالحب يالي بينا بس حبيبي مريض بمرض معيّن وكانو يحكولو الدكاترة انو ما رح يشفى .. لهيك ما قدر يخطبني بسبب وضعه الصحي اول سنه حبينا بعض فيها ما كان معو المرض بس من تاني سنه حب صابو المرص وانا لاني بحبه ما تخليت عنو ولا يوم وصرت احبه اكتر من اول .. تقدملي ناس كتير وكنت ارفض واحكي الله كبير وان شاء الله بيشفى يعني استنى الامل بس بعدين اهلي لما شافوني برفض اختارولي شب وحكولي هاد مناسب الك حطوني تحت الامر الواقع ويوم كتب الكتاب بكيت كتير .. انا هلا صارلي مخطوبة كم شهر .. راح حبيبي يالي بحبو يتعالج برا البلد وحكولو فحوصاتك ببلدك مش دقيقة وضعك انت احسن مما هو مكتوب بالتقارير تبعونك ورح تشفى قريبا .. طبعا هو حكالي دغري هالحكي وانا مخطوبة لانو ما تركنا بعض ولا يوم حتى وانا خاطبة .. هلا قرب يشفى ومو عارفه شو الحل بدي اترك خطيبي مشان اتزوج حبيبي بس اهلي مو راضيين اترك خطيبي .. انا ما بحب خطيبي ..

ساعدوني ما بنام الليل من التفكير ساعدوووني ..




الرسالة الثانية : المرسل : MODY ANAR

مرحبا انا مودي وحبيت احكيلكم مشكلتي ، انا حبيت بنت وضلينا نحب بعضنا 5 سنين ، وقبل اسبوع تزوجت وهي كتير متضايقة وما بتحب زوجها وبدها تتركه ، ممكن تعطوني حل؟

نص الرسالة الأصلية من العضو موجود هنا











أهلا بكم ..

إذا مشكلتان لمغزى واحد .. الأهل يُكرهون الفتاة على الزواج من شخص مُعيّن ، والفتاة مرتبطة عاطفيا مع شخص غيره ، هذه المسألة تُقسم الى شقّين رئيسيين دعوني اوضحهما:




الأول : مسألة إكراه الفتاة على الزواج ..

قد يقول قائل ، وهل لا زال الأهل يُكرهون بناتهم او ابنائهم على الزواج؟!
إن هذه المسألة للأسف لا زالت في مجتماعتنا الشرقية وكذا بعض الحالات في المجتمعات الأخرى ، إكراه الفتاة على الزواج من شخص معين هي لا تودّه او لا ترغبه يرتبط بمسألة الفرق بين الجيلين ، جيل الآباء وجيل الأبناء ، الآباء يرون ان من المناسب لإبنهم ان ينزوج من فلانه ، او إبنتهم ان تتزوج من فلان.

من نظرة الأب والأم فإن الشخص المناسب هو من يقدر على تحمل تكاليف واعباء الزواج والحياة الزوجية وتأمين المستقبل الكريم وغير ذلك من مسائل المركز الإجتماعي او الشهادة الجامعية او المركز الوظيفي او حتى المركز الأعلى من ذلك!

من نظرة الأبناء ، فلان انا احبّه ، فلانة انا احبها ، اذا هذا هو مستقلبي وهذه هي سعادتي!

السؤال في هذه المسألة :

- هل مستقبل الزوجين في حبهما و سعادتهما ام بالأمور الشكلية الأخرى التي يراها الآباء؟
- أم ان رأي الآباء صحيحا وما يُفكرون به ليس شكليا وانما متطلبات يجب النظر اليها بجدية؟
- وهل من وسيلة للتوفيق بين الرأيين ، اي رأي الآباء والأبناء والخروج بصيغة واحدة تحقق السعادة للجميع؟



الثاني : مسألة ارتباط الفتاة عاطفيا وزواجها من شخص غير الذي تُحبّه..

قد يقول قائل ، وهل الفتاة مُنصفة لنفسها حينما اختارت الحبّ قبل الزواج؟
انا شخصيا ارى ان مسألة حبّ الشاب او الفتاة وارتباطهما العاطفي قبل الزواج هو امر فطري طبيعي ينشأ من فترة البلوغ ، والميل العاطفي لا يمكن للشاب او الفتاة التحكم به كيفما شاء ما لم يتم توجيههم قبل ان يقعوا في (الحب)!

الآن .. بغض النظر عن الحب وكيف وقعت الفتاة فيه ، الأمر الحاصل هو : فتاة اُكرهت على الزواج من شخص ما وهي لا تحبه بل تحب غيره ، ماذا يمكنها ان تفعل حيال هذه المسألة؟
- هل يُعقل ان تبقى بقيّة حياتها مع شخص هي لا تحبه وقلبها مُعلّق بغيره؟
- اين رأي الفتاة في الزواج؟ وكيف يجب على الأهل التعامل مع ابنتهم ان حسّوا بإرتباطها عاطفيا؟
- واخيرا .. نريد نصيحة لفتاة تزوجت من شخص لا تحبه وقلبها مُعلّق مع غيره ..






مسألة نضعها بين ايديكم املا في ايجاد حلول تُرضى قلوبا حائرة تنتظر الأمل !

أرجو منكم ايها الأحبة التفاعل مع الموضوع وابداء آرائكم بكل شفافية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الموضوع جميل جدا الي رجعه  بس استفسار من العضو مودي شو سؤاله ما فهمت بالزبط

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تترك خطيبها بهالوقت افضل من انها تتركه لما يكون بيناتهم ولاد ومسؤليات اكثر
يعني صدمته الآن افضل من صدمته بعدين


اما بالنسبه لمودي بما انو حبيبتو تزوجت فالافضل الها انو يقنعها بزوجها وحياتها
بدل ما يخربلها حياتها وبعدين الي بحب انسان يتمنالو كل الخير حتى لو مع غيرو

----------


## امال العموش

بالنبسة للخاطبة تأكدي من انو بخير وازا كان مرضة مش خطير او غير معدي وما بأثر عليكي استمري معة واتركي خطيبك لانو   حكيك مع الحبيب خيانة الو  وحرام واستخيري واستشيري ما خاب من استخار والله يوفقك 


بالنسبة للمتزوجة لازم ما تحكي معها وحاول الابتعاد لانها ملك غيرك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الصح والغلط والعيب واللي ما بصير كلها مفاهيم احيانا بنتشارك في تعريفها وبنختلف بين نفوسنا في قبولها 
ما حد بنصح حد بهاي الامور وكلنا من بعيد بننتقد واحيانا بنصير نضر ع غيرنا الامور الصح معروفة واللي لازم يصير بهاي الحالة كمان معروف يعني الكل رح يدخل يقول للحاله الاولى فكري بقلبك وشو يعني مريض 
والحاله الثانية البنت تزوجت انتهى الموضوع  طيب قبل ما نحكي عن الحالتين اللي قدامنا 
خليني احكي بقصة العنوان *انا خاطبه وبحب واحد ثاني* 
طيب الخطيب هاد مش انسان؟
وين حبيبك المحترم لما خطبتي 
قصة حد بعمل اشي غصبن عنه هاي حكي فراطة وكل واحد من ايده الله يزيده
والله بتخلى عن حد مشان ظروفة معناها ما بستاهلك
وحطي حالك مكان خطيبك مين ما كنتي تكوني  تخيلي خطبتي واكتشفتي انه خطيبك بحب وحده ومتعلق فيها بس ظروفه ما سمحت اله يرتبط فيها؟!
ما لازم نكون انايين ولا  لازم نهمل مشاعر غيرنا باسم الحب 
كلنا  بنمر بتجارب بس لما نرتبط لازم نحترم ارتباطنا لازم نعرف انه متى ما وعدتي حد تكوني زوجته اي رجل بعده هو ولا حد ربنا ما بسامح بجرح المشاعر واي حد في هاي الدنيا هو كتله مشاعر لازم نير بالنا عليها 
كيف بندعي نكون مع حد متجاهلين الحد الثالث اللي صار في حياتنا؟
كثير بسمعها وبستغرب
يعني وين حبيبك كان لما خطبتي ؟ ولا  الشغله هبلنة 
لما ربنا بقدر اشي اله حكمته مش قايل تضحي بس كان معك ومع حبيبيك فرصة تكونو مع بعض وضيعتها باسم ا
ظروف اذن ما لازم حد ينظلم بالقصة اللي بحب وجرب بقلبه الحب لما بخسر لازم يوزع طاقة حبه باشي ثاني 
لازم يلونها بعيون الغير هالدنيا لانه اللي جرب الحب وما توفق جرب ظلم الدنيا فما لازم يذوقها لغيره 
ما حد بقدر يحط حاله مكان حد وكل واحد بقول اللي صار معي ما صار مع حد  بس بلاخير احنا بنفكر حالنا بالمنا بنقدر نأذي حد وهاد غلط 
ما اله ذبن خطيبك ولا اله ذنب زوجها انها خانت مشاعرها لما وافقت عليه ولا هو مجرم لما قرر يتربط فيها فيا بترفض وبتظل تنسى حبيب القلب اللي ما رح يجي او جد تحمد ي ربنا على هديته وانه اكرمك بواحد يكون سند الك بحياتك بدل من اللي قاعد متصفط مش قادر يحمي حبه ( هاد اذا بحب  :SnipeR (99): )

مش كل اشي سيء ببدايته يعني شر علينا والعبره بخواتيمها ما بحكي ما نحب ولا نحلم بس كمان ما نأّي حد لما نحب ونحلم  نراعي دايما انه احنا بنعيش بالدنيا ولازم ما نفكر بحالنا كثير بطريقة انانية 
وما تحاولي ترتبطي بحد مشان تنسي حد لانك قبل ما تظلمي الحد هاد بتخوني حالك واصعب اشي الواحد يخون حاله  الحب اللي بدمر الناس حواليه ما اسمه حب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## still_looking

الصح مبين والغلط مبين

----------


## الورده الجوريه

تترك خطيبها احسن هلا بلاش تندم بعدين اكتر
 :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اسمحولي اترك رأيي بالموضوع  :Smile: 


بالنسبة لأختي الزائرة اول شي يسعد مساكِ اختي الكريمة ..

مشكلتك الصراحة صعبة شوي لكن كل شي بنحل ما تخافي وحتى لو ما كان الحل متل ما بدك لكن على الأقل في حلول بتطمن بالك وبتريح نفسيتك ..

اول شي ما تنسي انو كل شي بالدنيا قسمة ونصيب ، وصدقيني انا اكتر واحد متيقن انو النصيب بهالدنيا إلا ويصيب ولو شو ما حاولنا وشو ما عملنا ، بعرف واحد صاحبي قصته شبيه بقصتك كان يحب وحدة وخطبوا ، وللأسف تعرض لحادث وقالوا عنه انو ما فيه امل منه رح يعش حياته نايم بالفراش وتطلقت منه ، وبعد ما تزوجت بكم شهر الله يسرله دكتور ابن حلال اهتم فيه ومشى معه حتى انهى علاجه ، فشوفي سبحان الله كيف كان الحادث سبب لقطعان النصيب ، وهم اصلا مش مكتوبين لبعض وكان هالحادث سبب لوقوع القدر ، فقصة مرض حبيبك يمكن تكون شبيهه لهالشي هاد مشان هيك لازم قبل ما تفكري بالحلول انك تحطي بالحسبان انو مش بالضرورة يكون الحل مُرضي ، وانما الرضا بالشي المكتوب فقط لا غير.

اختي مها ذكرت انو خطيبك الو حق عليكِ بإنك ما تكوني من وراه بتحبي واحد تاني ، اوك يا مها انا معك لكن ما تنسي انو قلب البنت معلّق مع واحد تاني ، يعني اذا كان شو ذنب الشب كمان شو ذنب البنت؟ البنت تورطت بالحب وشو تعمل بهالحالة؟ يعني يا تعيش تبعات قصة حب فاشلة يا تعيش مع انسان ما بتحبه؟

الإشي الغلط بالموضوع كله هو اجبار البنت على الزواج بحجة انو الأهل بحسنوا اختيار الشريك اكتر من صاحبة الشأن ، مها انتي بتحكي انك ما بتصدقي انو ما في ناس بتجبر ناس على الزواج ، ما بعرف انا بشوف انو هالشغلة موجودة عنا وبشكل مش طبيعي وما تنسي انو احنا شرقيين وعنا كتير من العادات الجاهلية للأسف الشديد ما زالت تعيث فسادا بيننا .. انا بعرف كتير ناس ومش بنات وانما شباب تزوجوا رغم انوفهم من بنات اعمامهم او بنات اخوالهم بحجة هاي من عيلتك وبتعرف اصلها وفصلها ، طيب يعني بنات الناس ما الهن اصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!
اذا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال (غرّبوا النكاح) جايين انتو تسنّوا شريعة جديدة؟!!
البنت كانت مشكلتها رح تنحل لو انو الخيار انترك الها لتختار شريك حياتها المناسب الها ، لكن ما تنسوا انو الحب عند 90 % من عائلاتنا هو حرام وعيب وجرم وغير هيك من المصطلحات ، مشان هيك هالبنت مكسور جناحها ، كيف بدها تواجه اهلها انها بتحب واحد وبتستنى فيه ليتعالج؟ مهو اذا تقدملها وهو مريض رح يرفضوه اهلها بدون نقاش ، افترض حالك ايها القاريء انو اجى لأختك عريس مريض بمرض خبيث بتوافق عليه؟ احسبها بالعقل ، رح تقول المؤمن القوي خير من المؤمن الضعيف صح ولا لأ؟

انا بشوف الحل وبرأيي ما دامك ما بتحبي خطيبك فبقتدري تصارحيه انك ما بتحبيه ، عادي جدا يا جماعة ليش شايفين انهاظلم للشب؟ انا مثلا لو كنت خاطب وحدة واتفركشت الشغلة لسبب ما مش كل واحد فينا بروح بحال سبيله وبنقول ما في نصيب؟ عاد ياما ناس فسخت قبل ما تتزوج ، حطيله اسباب ، قوليله انا مش متفاهمة معك انا ما بحب عدة صفات فيك ، اعتذري بأي طريقة متوفرة ، وايضا اكثري من صلاة الاستخارة ، ولا تفكري انو الاستخارة بتتصلّى مرة وحده ، كرري الاستخارة لحتى تشوفي شو بصير معك ، وثقي تماما لو انك حاولتي الطرق المتوفرة وما زبطت وكان خطيبك هاد اللي ما بتحبيه نصيبك فلازم تآمني بالقدر والنصيب وترضي فيه لإنو بكون هاد نصيبك ، بعرف انو الموضوع صعب عليكِ ورح يكون صعب جدا لكن صدقيني لا مفر من قدر الله إلا الى قدر الله .. وانتي مش اول وحدة بتحب وما بتنول نصيبها ، ياما ناس جرّبت الحب وفشلوا بأول اختبار ..

توكلي على الله .. وحاولي واذا سنحت الفرصة وتخلصتي من خطيبك فخلّي حبيبك يتقدملك بأسرع وقت ممكن مهما كان ظرفه ، لانو لو فيه نصيب ربنا بحط على عيون اهلك غشاوة ومهما تكون ظروفه صعبه وشروطهم اصعب رح تتوفقوا وتمشي اموركم بإذن الله ..



اخي صاحب القصة الثانية لي عودة اليك ان شاء الله ..[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا قصتي شبيهة بعض الشيء
فانني مرتبطة بطريقة ما واحب شخصا اخر ولكنه كان متعدد للعلاقات
وهناك مشاكل عنصرية بيني وبينه
المهم اني رضيت بما حل بي لأني قنوعة

اخبره بانني احمدلله ان هناك فوارق بيني وبينك لاعلم ما سيحصل لي لو اكتمل ما بيننا
وسيبقى حبك مميزا بداخلي...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

دموع المطر ؟
مشكلة عنصرية يا الله جد هاي اصعب من اي مشاكل 
لما بصير عيب اللي بتحبيه بس لانه مش زي جنسيتك 
طيب ما في حل تقدري تتصرفي حاولي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا قصتي شبيهة بعض الشيء
> فانني مرتبطة بطريقة ما واحب شخصا اخر ولكنه كان متعدد للعلاقات
> وهناك مشاكل عنصرية بيني وبينه
> المهم اني رضيت بما حل بي لأني قنوعة
> 
> اخبره بانني احمدلله ان هناك فوارق بيني وبينك لاعلم ما سيحصل لي لو اكتمل ما بيننا
> وسيبقى حبك مميزا بداخلي...




للأسف عادة سيئة بنعاني منها ومش بس العرب كل المجتمعات بتعاني منها ، طيب ما حاول حبيبك انو يتصرف بأي شكل مثلا يجيب جاهه او يحاول يتقرب من اهلك بطريقة او بأخرى؟

بما انك رضيتي بما قسم الله لكِ فأتمنى لكِ التوفيق ..
لكن .. يؤلمني حقا التفريق بين حبيبين من اجل الأصل والمنبت .. عيب والله.


كل التوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في داعي لأنه يمكن الاهل معهم حق وانا كنت غلطانة يسلموو

----------


## روالاميرةرو

كل اشي قسمة ونصيب والي اله نصيب باشي بياخده لو اخر يوم بحياته



وانا مؤمن بهاد الاشي
لاني كنت احب واحد وكان مالي علي دنيتي بس كانو اهلي رافضين الشب بعنف
ولكن مع مرور الايام واصرارنا الثنين ع بعض اهلي شافو انو مافي امل منا فخطبونا لبعض
واحنا هلا اسعد خطيبين في الدنيا الحمد لله

----------


## متعب الحربي

تترك خطيبها احسن هلا بلاش تندم بعدين اكتر

----------


## احساس المطر

تذكري حبيبك بكل خير وادعيلة وانتبهي لخطيبك افضلك
لا تضلي معلقه حالك في الماضي
الله يشفي حبيبك لكن حتى حبيبك لو بحبك رح يحكيلك انسيه
اهم شيء تركزي على خطيبك وخيانه انه تفكري بحد ثاني وانت خاطبه
اكيد خطيبك كونه وافقتي عليه واهلك انسان كويس وما بيستاهل تعملي فيه هيك صح ولا لا
ولا تنسي لو لا قدر الله عرف شو رح يكون شعوره

----------


## اسلام الدولات

:Icon31:  :Icon31:   انا برأيي الخيرة فيما اختاره الله وتاكدو انه الله ما بختارلنا الا الافضل 
والاستخاره موجوده استعينوا بالله وان شاء الله موفقين الجميع  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## aziz02

موضوع جميل مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اخي الكريم مودي مساء الخير ..

خبرتنا انك حبيت فتاة لـ 5 سنوات وحاليا تزوجت ، وحتى بعد زواجها لا زلتم متعلقين ببعضكم والفتاة ترغب في ترك زوجها .. اي بمعنى انك بدك طريقة تخلص هالبنت من زوجها .. هاد ملخّص قصتك حسب ما ورد في رسالتك ..

اخي الكريم..

قبل ما تتزوج حبيبتك شو كان دورك بالموضوع؟  يعني انتو الآن متعلقين ببعضكم والبنت بدها تتطلق منشانك ، ليش قبل ما هي تتزوج ما رحت وطلبتها؟ في سبب مقنع او عارض خطير منعك من التقدم الها قبل ما ييجيها العريس؟ لو فيه انا رح اساعدك بكل شي بعرفه .. لكن اذا ما فيه سبب بقول انك انت ضيعنها من ايدك والآن ماشي بدك تخرب بيت ناس ..

اه هو خراب بيوت وحتى لو كانت البنت هيك بدها لانو التفريق بين زوجين تزوجوا بالحلال ذنب كبير جدا جدا جدا والله اعلم بعاقبته في الدنيا والآخرة..

ايضا لو افترضنا انو البنت تطلّقت هل انت مستعد تتزوجها؟ شو ضماناتك؟ انت حاليا جاهز لهالأمر؟ ولا بدك تتطلق من زوجها وتقعد تستناك ببيت اهلها وتنهان لحتى تجهز حالك للزواج؟
فكر بالموضوع بعقلانية اكبر .. وراجع ردّي في الأعلى للبنت صاحبة الرسالة الأولى بخصوص النصيب والقسمة وقدر الله في عباده ، ووحدة من تنتين يا بترضى بالنصيب وبتقول ونعم بالله ، يا بتكون جاهز تتزوجها بعد طلاقها فورا ، وطبعا لا تحاول تعبث في أمن حياتها هي وزوجها لإني سبق وحكيت انو من اكبر الذنوب التفريق بين زوجين مجتمعين بالحلال ...

ياما ناس حبّوا وما مشيت امورهم وبالنهاية كل واحد بياكل نصيبه بهالدنيا ، وياما صارت قصص حب وتحولت بالنهاية الى مجرد ذكريات ، وناس كبار بالعمر بتلاقيهم بحكوا (شايف الختيارة هديك؟ كنت بدي اتجوزها بزماني ههههههه بس اهلها ما رضيو) !!! هاي القصة صارت قدامي .. ولما سألت الختيار هاد انو هل انت لا زلت بتتمناها قال .. انا داري مني بعد ما تجوزت قرفت عيشتي من هم المسؤوليات!!!!
بمعنى انو تفكير الشباب قبل تحمل المسؤوليات بختلف عن تفكيرهم بعد الزواج وبعد تحملهم للمسؤولية وضغط الحياة .. 

عزيزي نصيحتي .. ارضى بنصيبك وثق تماما لو مكتوبة انها تكون زوجتك تطمن لازم يصير اشي وتلاقيها بيوم حرة وتتزوجها انتِ .. ولو مش مكتوبة .. لا تحاول تشتغل بأمور يمكن توديك ع جهنم ترانيت مع شطب الفيزا ، وغير هيك ما تزبط معك من الأساس وتبوء قصتك بالفشل وتضلك عايش بقية حياتك نادم عللي عملته..

انا عارف انو الوقع عليك رح يكون جلل .. ويمكن من اسم الموضوع (قلوب حائرة نهديها الأمل) تستغرب وين الأمل اللي اعطيتني اياه؟ بقولك يا عزيزي الأمل انك ما تيأس وترجع تعيش حب جديد ويكون ناجحوقتها رح يزهر الأمل عندك من جديد وبنفس الوقت بتضل انت وحبيتك السابقة منتهيين على خير وتتذكروا بعضكم بقية عمركم بالخير وتدعوا لبعض ..

الأمل سيزهر عزيزي فلا تبتأس  :Smile: 

تقديري ..[/align]

----------

